

Public education — re-thought like a startup — by a 15-year-old. - JacksonGariety
http://blog.jacksongariety.com/public-education-re-thought-like-a-startup-by-a-15-year-old/

======
mcartyem
Could one do more than "getting the work done"? If so, how?

How would you make sure students are learning?

~~~
JacksonGariety
I tried to keep that article as brief as possible, but in future writings I
hope to expand on motivation and helping students find their true passion and
have a more focus high school experience on a topic of their choosing.

~~~
mcartyem
If schools were forced to pick just one thing to develop in students which
would that be and how would you develop it?

This one thing could be anything - imagination, knowledge, ambition,
discipline, empathy, entrepreneurship, friendship, creativity, determination,
talent, endurance, intelligence, wisdom, etc.

~~~
JacksonGariety
Ambition is what drives us to pursue everything else on that list.

------
xSwag
The kudos thing looks similar to the one used in the svbtle network

~~~
JacksonGariety
Good eye.

